# Folex for Urine Stains



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have recently come across several really enthusiastic postings for Folex to remove urine stains and odor from carpets.

http://www.folexcompany.com/index.html

There is a store finder feature on their website and they carry it all over - Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, Target, etc.

Might be worth trying, huh?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I will have to try that the next time I head out towards walmart. Thanks for letting us know about it.


----------

